# More almonds



## Noah (Feb 1, 2008)

Awsome pics!!


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Nice shots.

Lot of space between the trees - they have a lot of growing to do yet!

In the second image, there are groves to the far right (south?) of the immature grove which you photographed. It appears to be darker - is it just the light, or is it either past full bloom, or is it not yet in bloom? Hard to get bearings, with the meandering streams, etc. but I see a white tank near the left center of the second image that might correspond to the tank in the first image...

MM


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Jim,
Is that a J3 strut in the next to last picture?
Barry


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I couldn't help but notice what almond growers consider the most efficient planting layout...


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Barry, its a 1946 7ac


----------

